# Pull when taking off



## Kennyc67 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi everyone - new here to the Nissan world. I read that when taking off in the new 07 Maxima's that the car tends to pull to the side. Is that a serious problem or does it only occur or is noticed when you take off very fast? It seems people complain enough about it that it caught my eye and was wondering how big a problem this is? Thanks for the input. Any 07 SE owners out there, I would love to know what you think of the car.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i have 2007 SE ... got a it about a month ago... pull to the side. yes sir.. its called torque steer..!!! it doesn't bother me at all.. it can get scary sometimes in the rain but com'on how many times does it actually rain ???? i love that maxima.. the thing hauls ass.. turn that traction control off and your good to go... but then again you're retarted if you expect not to have any torque steer when your fwd car has a huge engine in it..


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Torque steer.

Get to know it-- you've got a FWD vehicle, it's ALWAYS going to torque steer to some extent.

Ironically with the CVT in the 07's, that's supposed to do a decent job of eliminating torque steer.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

just think about it, you have two axles that are different lengths and your torque is going mostly to one side.


----------



## jtruck618 (May 9, 2008)

Im new here, so, hello. We have an 07 Maxima and doe experience the pull when taking off. Not noticable under normal conditions. But, when you hit the gas real hard, hold on!


----------

